# Noong o Nang? Is this sentence correct?



## jpaxx

Hi guys, my friends and I have been debating about the correct form of this sentence. Which is the correct one?

1. Halos isang taon na ang nakalipas nang ako'y nakatapos sa kolehiyo.

or

2. Halos isang taon na ang nakalipas mula noong nakatapos ako sa kolehiyo.

Also, is there anything else that should be corrected in the sentence (ex. nakatapos or nakapagtapos / nakalipas or lumipas)?

Thank you!


----------



## 082486

I'll go with this...



jpaxx said:


> 1. Halos isang taon na ang nakalipas nang ako'y nakatapos sa kolehiyo.



To the experts correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## yamkoh

I second the motion.


----------



## mataripis

Halos isang taon na ang lumipas nang nagtapos ako sa kolehiyo.


----------

